# xray denials



## kothapalli (Aug 28, 2013)

how to solve denial xray as inclusive to E/M.UHC denying xrays  even E/M coded with 25 modier, Xray with 26 ot TC modifier.


----------



## mstallings (Aug 28, 2013)

*Xray denials*

Hi,
I am not sure I understand your question fully. Where was the xray performed? Does the physician own the xray equipment ?


----------



## kothapalli (Aug 29, 2013)

EOB says  99213- 25 modifier paid and 71020 TC denied as CO 97 benifit of the service is included in the payment or allowance for another service or procedure that has alredy been adjudicated. there is no other service billed on this dos.


----------



## mitchellde (Aug 29, 2013)

Who billed the professional portion of the xray?  It is possible they did not attach the 26 modifier and billed global.


----------



## kothapalli (Aug 29, 2013)

professional component is not billed.


----------



## dclark7 (Aug 29, 2013)

Why isn't the professional component billed?  I'm with mstallings, I don't understand your question.  If your physician owns the equipment and he or his employee does the x-ray, you should be billing the global code.  If you are not billing global, then who is reading the x-ray?


----------

